# Black Roses



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

Has anyone heard of this movie? I read that it was about a heavy metal that turns its fans into monsters. This movie came out in the '80s. It sounds like a dumb movie, but I'm curious to see it. I'm sure I could get some laughs out of it. I'm sure the movie will focus on the cliches of heavy metal fans and Satan worshiping.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I saw this waaaaaay back when it first came out. Terrible acting, dumb storyline, even worse music. Check out *Trick or Treat * instead.


----------

